# NAFB still cut glass?



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I need some simple glass covers for 20gal and 10gal tanks, does NAFB still cut glass for covers? Any other place around GTA that cuts glass for aquariums?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Hardware stores, also check the yellow pages for glass companies im sure there must be some around.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Most Home Hardware stores will cut glass.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Home Depot will also cut glass for you.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

k thanks, but will the edges still be sharp if I get it cut from home depot/hardware shops?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jung said:


> k thanks, but will the edges still be sharp if I get it cut from home depot/hardware shops?


carefully use some sandpaper and you'll be fine.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ya what He ^^^^^ said. They will not take the time to buff the edges for you.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Emery cloth not sand paper.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Canadiancray said:


> Emery cloth not sand paper.


You're right...I don't know the difference though. The stuff I use is from a belt sander.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

so sandpaper won't work? I have a lot of sandpaper in various grits.

What grit emery cloth do I need to get?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Emery cloth is flexible so its much easier to sand take the edge off the glass. I usually use whatever I have available which is usually 80grit.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

GO to the plumbing section of any hardware store and buy it.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

do you have the glass already? i think you can get both tanks covered for about $20 from a glass shop (with beveled edges)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The easiest way to get the sharpness of a freshly cut edge of glass is with another piece of glass. You run it along the edge down the length. A few passes and you are done. A jar or bottle makes a good tool to use since you have an easily gripped piece with round edge. If you want more, a Dremel type tool with cylindrical diamond bit will allow you to actually chamfer the glass. I bought a 10 pack of diamond bits at Princess Auto for around $2. Personally I have found that the emery cloth doesn't work that well for the effort expended.
Lowes also sells/cuts glass to size.


----------

